# Promoting gp.com on myspace?



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I know it runs of risk of bringing some "unwanteds" in here, but for the most part, I have seen a lot of people that have photo albums of them and their dogs, and a lot have been pit bull, bullies, and mixes. I think its a way for us to reach out to all ages that use myspace... 

I have a band profile, and have around 10K friends... So when I post a bulletin on there, it's easily accessible by that many people.. I think if I posted the site logo with the link to it, it could bring in more traffic. What do you guys think?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I've debated on whether or not to do it also. I think only 5 or so of my friends on my myspace are not about the dogs. If we did this we will get slaaaaammed with new members. I guess we should vote on this... As Staff and Regular members... Staff members, are we ready to take on the uneducated myspacers, and members are you ready to deal with it all? 

Also, should we set up myspace and or facebook accounts for this site period or let people find it by word of mouth?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

hummmm I'm game....


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Personally I think it’s a good idea. I’m sure you will get quite a few jackholes, but they’ll get themselves wacked with the Ban Stick quickly. If gp.com helps to inform or helps correct an issue for just one person from myspace it would be worth it; and I’m quire sure it will be more than just one.

P.S. Same goes for promoting gp.com on Facebook.


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

I like the idea. If you give me a linked site logo Ill post it up on mine.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Bmoretrue has a facebook already for GP. and I think Roxy is a part of that too. If the members vote on it then lets do it. Oz will you handle this?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

redog said:


> Bmoretrue has a facebook already for GP. and I think Roxy is a part of that too. If the members vote on it then lets do it. Oz will you handle this?


OH YEAH!!!!

I made a myspace for our company today...

Mattress Sleepcenters - CHECK MY BLOG FOR SPECIALS (Mattress Sleepcenters) | MySpace

its not hard, i would just need input to what yall want me to put on there... like descriptions, site info, pics, background, etc...


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I've debated on whether or not to do it also. I think only 5 or so of my friends on my myspace are not about the dogs. If we did this we will get slaaaaammed with new members. I guess we should vote on this... As Staff and Regular members... Staff members, are we ready to take on the uneducated myspacers, and members are you ready to deal with it all?
> 
> Also, should we set up myspace and or facebook accounts for this site period or let people find it by word of mouth?


Then you might need more staff for the uneducated LOL


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

See that was my concern. The staff would have to step up a bit just to make sure that the site remains on top of things, but I agree that changing one point of view makes a difference.... I'm excited...


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

I would def be a fan on Face Book LOL


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

im down for the myspace i live on that site


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I think its a great idea to bring in more people, however we will have a *large* majority of people that need serious education. Many people have pets and are on myspace, but there is alot of puppy peddling going on there.

I have 347 friends and like 7 of those are my friends the rest are pitbull/bully/dog people and 90% of them breed and I think there are like 5 who now what they are doing with breeding.

We would have to way relax our breeding lectures and give people some time to understand.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thats why you guys got me here lol
now that my schedule is starting to slow down i'll be on here more too.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I think we need to do it. I think we also need to have a clickable link on our personal myspaces and facebooks. The more we reach the more we can change the outlook on these animals. I agree with Holly about the breeder discussions to help people get their feet in the door. Myyy dilema is, where do we draw the line on that topic because I know it's going to be a big part of our new surplus of members.

Edit:

I think we should have a contest for the myspace backround photos. People can make up different graphic designs or plain ol sumbit their dogs photos. Maybe we can switch up the backround once a month or every few months.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Wanna use my logo for the advertisement? 

http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s218/darkillah/untitled-6.png

I'll also promote the site.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Myyy dilema is, where do we draw the line on that topic because I know it's going to be a big part of our new surplus of members.


I think unless they are WAY over breeding, Breeding dogs seriously misproportioned, unhealthy or un cared for dogs, we would have to ease up, state our opinion and just let it be.

There are alot worse of breeders out there than ones that just don't health test or titles there dogs. Those are things that can be worked on and taught about.

Alot of these people may just need some guidance about getting into events and proper breeding ethics. Also being around people with higher standards can often raise other peoples standards.

I also think its a good idea because people might meet people here from there area and feel more comfortable getting out to events when they know someone will be there to help them out.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

okay staff check the mod forum in a second.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> okay staff check the mod forum in a second.


Make me!:angeldevi


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lmao you're such a punk


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I like the idea....


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm definately down with the idea! I know i'm not a staff member, but I give my two cents anyways!! I'll definately add a link to my page if this is a go! Check out my page... the entire thing consists of photos I took of dogs I owned! MySpace - Tha Lady Pit - 27 - Female - Morristown, Tennessee - myspace.com/bwilderedphotographix


----------



## haganthepit (Nov 4, 2008)

i havent posted much on the forum i just love learning you know...... i think that the gp staff and members will do a great job if we start to do this. It will be frustrating with all the newbies but no pain no gain right. i think this would be great for the breed!


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

lady pit I tried to friend request you but it says I need your e mail or last name to be your friend


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Dave had a great idea... he suggested a Dog of the month... possibly setting up another poll after the finalists have been selected.


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

Im game....i think its THE GREATEST idea i dont tink theres a person in this world who doesnt have a myspace or facebook page if you dont have one you got the other or you might have both like me!!!!! and as far as staff duty i think it would stay the same because its not like you have to wait in line for a concert so we're not gonna get slammed all at one time it'll be a everyday process (JMO)


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> I think unless they are WAY over breeding, Breeding dogs seriously misproportioned, unhealthy or un cared for dogs, we would have to ease up, state our opinion and just let it be.
> 
> There are alot worse of breeders out there than ones that just don't health test or titles there dogs. Those are things that can be worked on and taught about.
> 
> ...


Great post.


----------



## GOODGIRL75 (May 14, 2009)

just found the gp site on fb pass the link if a myspace site is added i think its a great idea to get awareness out there and actually get to hear postiive things about this wonderful breed and not all of the brainwashing the media has done


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

We have a myspace, Tahirih & Christian | MySpace that is just for dog stuff. All of our friends are rescue people or animal groups. I would love to put something about gp on there because I type about it all the time!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

cool... 

so i will come up with the code for everyone to have a gp logo on their myspace, or any other blog you might be a part of... then i will set up a myspace site, i tried contacting the old gp myspace, but they have not logged in since 2/5/09 and their page is all spammed out.. so if its ok with you dave ill go ahead and make one


----------



## GodBlessPitbulls (Aug 23, 2009)

Great idea.I am all for it..


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

i see the good and bads of it...
bad you will get alot of randoms who are just gonna be arses and those who are just plain arses. but you will also get some who realy want to learn and be part of the "community".
i rarely hit up myspace except to check for messages from old friends, but any more facebook is the one i tend to stick too, less random invites from horny 16 year olds


----------



## forsakenriceboy (Sep 3, 2009)

hAhaaa... good idea about using ms&fb.. i can see the good and badds but its all going to be goodS in the end. education is always better.! im thUmbs on this...


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*I NEED YOUR HELP AGAIN*

I want to put together a slide show. If you want to be on the slide show, send me *2* pictures you would like on there. It can be of a cute puppy sleeping, or your champion dog in action. Whatever you want, I'll put on the myspace page. Please email me your pictures or post them here.


----------



## forsakenriceboy (Sep 3, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> I want to put together a slide show. If you want to be on the slide show, send me *2* pictures you would like on there. It can be of a cute puppy sleeping, or your champion dog in action. Whatever you want, I'll put on the myspace page. Please email me your pictures or post them here.


http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/.../gEmma/l_f78579a54d114748b864f81a662bb346.jpg

http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa103/forsakenriceboy/gEmma/kdk_1169.jpg

http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa103/forsakenriceboy/gEmma/kdk_1167.jpg

http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa103/forsakenriceboy/gEmma/kdk_1106.jpg


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

i say do it so what if we get a few unwanted maybe we can change some minds, educate, and better the breed thats why we are here right? just my two cents...


----------



## forsakenriceboy (Sep 3, 2009)

blurzredg4 said:


> i say do it so what if we get a few unwanted maybe we can change some minds, educate, and better the breed thats why we are here right? just my two cents...


thumbs up.!:clap:


----------

